# Picked up our PK380 w/ laser today



## Timsyfz (Jun 14, 2010)

We went and picked up ny wife's PK380 today, and so far are very pleased witht he gun.. We only put a few rounds through it but the gun has a great fit and feel. The grooves in the grip are perfect, the size is really nice, and it fires very smoothly with very little felt recoil. 

My only complaint really is the switch for the laser is quite small, and not ambidextrous. It needs to be turned on from the right side, and its an up/down switch. The laser fits very nice, and looks wonderful, but whether I keep it or get a different one soon will have to be depending on how well my wife can naturally activate the laser.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## rlewis3841 (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought one for my wife as it is so easy to rack -----nice gun, I stole it from her


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Am I seeing things or did someone really buy a "full size' .380! Bet that thing shoots like dream compared to the current crop of BUG .380s. I like guns that are matched to the cartridge and feel like it. Congrats and happy shooting.
Eli


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep- About 3 mo's ago I picked up a pk380 for my wife, Very low recoil from the pistol. And what I seen from her at the ranges by her 3rd day, She was hitting dead center at 25 yards. Very nice pistol.


----------



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

yeah i just got mine on the 2nd of july with laser and i have about 110rds through it and i love it. my only complaint is that there are very few holsters that fit it with the laser on it. i carried it for the first time all day last friday and it wasn't too bad to carry


----------

